# My new love...



## HairEgo (Mar 12, 2009)

I ordered this a few weeks ago and couldnt wait till it arrived....now its finally here and I AM IN LOVE with it!!!!!!!! What do you guys think???


----------



## Karren (Mar 12, 2009)

Very cute, Gina!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 12, 2009)

cute! it's not the kind of bag that would suit my style, but if you can rock it, then that's all that matters! enjoy!


----------



## Roxie (Mar 13, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

Now I'm having buyers regret...this happens everytime I spend a lot on a handbag!!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

that goes so well with that black outfit im borrowing....send it on over....

gorgeous bag hun.

you won't regret when you see how hot i look with that, your evil octopus dress, a pair of you CB shoes and...umm what else can i steal...I mean borrow.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that goes so well with that black outfit im borrowing....send it on over....

gorgeous bag hun.

you won't regret when you see how hot i look with that, your evil octopus dress, a pair of you CB shoes and...umm what else can i steal...I mean borrow.

You know what, you're totally right....forget the CB shoes, I have something super hot for you...check it out...the black and white contrast is gonna look HAWT!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

god damn you....


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif god damn you.... what? Now you can FEEL like a bride at the wedding! lol I dare you to find something uglier...i dont think its possible!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

let the picture games begin....

beat my picture


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

I see your boots and raise you a pimp shoe...


----------



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

Tooshay, but! AHA! Arkward wooden walking shoes...


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 13, 2009)

very cute bag Gina, very you! enjoy!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

LMAO...well those are awfully tempting but.....whats greater then having flippers and stiletto's in one?


----------



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

Your right what could be better.....except shoes and pants in one! No more having to worry about your shoes not matching your outfit....


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

ahahahahahahahah omg thats brilliant!!! We should start an ugly shoe thread in the shoe section


----------



## Karren (Mar 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now I'm having buyers regret...this happens everytime I spend a lot on a handbag!! If your feeling that bad you could always send it to me!! A Random Act of Kindness always makes me feel better!! ;D


----------



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ahahahahahahahah omg thats brilliant!!! We should start an ugly shoe thread in the shoe section hehehe yes we probally should..we kinda going a bit off topic









not sure if its actually a shoe, possibly a torture device..


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

hahahahahahah now those are very practical....who needs pepper spray when you can whip off those babies???


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2009)

LOl... i can't decide which is ugliest.

I like your bag Gina, it looks cute, and i like the chains attached, it adds something to your bag.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 13, 2009)

Man those are some ugly a** shoes lol. Cute purse Gina


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol at all the crazy shoes





Love the bag!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now I'm having buyers regret...this happens everytime I spend a lot on a handbag!! Just enjoy it!


----------



## candygalore (May 7, 2009)

Is beautiful im a sucker for large bags, enjoy it gina and don't worry i have buyers regret all the time even when i spend10 dollars on me because i feel like what ifa emergency arrives but nothing happens thank the lord for that.lol


----------

